# Hollow cheeks and square jaw in sunlight. In normal lighting meh. What do I have to do to fix this. it makes me feel insecure af



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

t


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 27, 2019)

Idk, get some fillers or surgery and stop posting stupid threads man.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh no not another indian


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Idk, get some fillers or surgery and stop posting stupid threads man.





BigBiceps said:


> Idk, get some fillers or surgery and stop posting stupid threads man.


I need to know the exact reason. I am trying to lookmax unlike you


----------



## dough2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Your lower third is extremely subhuman. Don't trick yourself via lighting fraud. Also currently LMAOing @ those acne scars.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

dough2 said:


> Your lower third is extremely subhuman. Don't trick yourself via lighting fraud. Also currently LMAOing @ those acne scars.


Cope . Then why does my side profile look decent and so does lower third in sunlight


----------



## dough2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope . Then why does my side profile look decent and so does lower third in sunlight


IDK mang all I know is you're like a 4-5/10 to prime white bitches.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jul 27, 2019)

Anyone want him banned?


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Anyone want him banned?


What did I do to get banned wow?


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 27, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I need to know the exact reason. I am trying to lookmax unlike you


What fucking reason? You definetely won't go to surgery for health benefits but for aesthetic reasons/looksmaxing. Is there literally any other reason?


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> What fucking reason? You definetely won't go to surgery for health benefits but for aesthetic reasons/looksmaxing. Is there literally any other reason?


I don’t know what surgery to get on my lower third . I’m planning on getting infraorbital ridge surgery


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 27, 2019)

all you have to do is stop caring.


not even memeing rn


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jul 27, 2019)

This is coming from an ethnic

You are obviously good looking ethnic, just go for a good looking girl in your race. As simple as that.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> This is coming from an ethnic
> 
> You are obviously good looking ethnic, just go for a good looking girl in your race. As simple as that.


I am not good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jul 27, 2019)

Titbot said:


> t
> View attachment 86945
> View attachment 86944
> View attachment 86947


DUDE YOUR THREADS SUCK STOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 27, 2019)

Indian Zyros


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 28, 2019)

I’m the same way. Barely anyone has good hollow cheeks in all lighting. The stronger your zygos/jaw, the stronger your hollow cheeks will be (in all lightings).


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> I’m the same way. Barely anyone has good hollow cheeks in all lighting. The stronger your zygos/jaw, the stronger your hollow cheeks will be (in all lightings).


Finally, someone answered without a troll response. Thank you. Would lose body fat make them appear in all lighting?


----------



## buflek (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Finally, someone answered without a troll response. Thank you. Would lose body fat make them appear in all lighting?


hard to tell but u should always go low body fat before considering surgery/asking questions/getting ratings etc.

low bf = best looksmax


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Finally, someone answered without a troll response. Thank you. Would lose body fat make them appear in all lighting?


It would definitely help (depending how fat your starting from) but yours don’t appear super super strong so I don’t know if you can get good enough for them to be visible in all lighting. 

Be glad anyway. 99% of guys don’t have hollow cheeks in any lighting.


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 28, 2019)

you're a curry, it's over


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> you're a curry, it's over


Keep coping fagget I had a gym bunny keep looking my way when I was working out today


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> This is coming from an ethnic
> 
> You are obviously good looking ethnic, just go for a good looking girl in your race. As simple as that.


He could go for gl white girls. But judging by the way he posts he seems extremely insecure so the chances are at 0 rn.


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Keep coping fagget I had a gym bunny keep looking my way when I was working out today



probably trying to trace your prior movements to make sure she doesn't step in your shit


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> He could go for gl white girls. But judging by the way he posts he seems extremely insecure so the chances are at 0 rn.


According to this site I’m ugly , it’s over for me


LDNPari said:


> probably trying to trace your prior movements to make sure she doesn't step in your shit


I live in America dumbass why would shit in the gym.


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I live in America dumbass why would shit in the gym.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> According to this site I’m ugly , it’s over for me


You're above average. 5 PSL.

And don't listen to them, they shit on curries no matter what.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> According to this site I’m ugly , it’s over for me
> 
> I live in America dumbass why would shit in the gym.


You look good for an ethnic. You look like a manlet tho. Do something different with your hair and fix your skin.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> t
> View attachment 86945
> View attachment 86944
> View attachment 86947


 over


Titbot said:


> t
> View attachment 86945
> View attachment 86944
> View attachment 86947


Depends on bf% 

If already low get maybe sth like buccal fat removal + cheekbone fillers


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> You're above average. 5 PSL.
> 
> And don't listen to them, they shit on curries no matter what.


Thanks man for being one of the people not shitting on curries for existing


----------



## GhastlyGhoul (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I am not good looking.





Titbot said:


> Keep coping fagget I had a gym bunny keep looking my way when I was working out today



So which is it....are you not good looking or are you so good looking that gym bunnies check you out? Also...gym bunnies? You mean fit women at the gym?


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> over
> 
> Depends on bf%
> 
> If already low get maybe sth like buccal fat removal + cheekbone fillers


Im 17% rn


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Thanks man for being one of the people not shitting on curries for existing


Ofc bro, if you're gl you're gl. Ik a few really gl curries its crazy.



GhastlyGhoul said:


> So which is it....are you not good looking or are you so good looking that gym bunnies check you out? Also...gym bunnies? You mean fit women at the gym?


What this guy said, you seem to know you're gl but at the same time you want validation. Stop that.


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

dough2 said:


> Your lower third is extremely subhuman. Don't trick yourself via lighting fraud. Also currently LMAOing @ those acne scars.


He is 5'8 jfl


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Ofc bro, if you're gl you're gl. Ik a few really gl curries its crazy.
> 
> 
> What this guy said, you seem to know you're gl but at the same time you want validation. Stop that.





GhastlyGhoul said:


> So which is it....are you not good looking or are you so good looking that gym bunnies check you out? Also...gym bunnies? You mean fit women at the gym?


She was probably checking out how much I lift?


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> She was probably checking out how much I lift?


No gym for your manlet height and trash skin.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

ExCel said:


> He is 5'8 jfl


Oh look who it the flying jaat who thinks his ancestry isn’t from India. Jaat originated in India . You are a indian bro . Hi curry


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 28, 2019)

You look like Sadiq Khan






3/10 PSL


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Im 17% rn


If you really are a true 17% then your hollow cheeks will improve quite a bit with weight loss.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> You look like Sadiq Khan
> 
> View attachment 87720
> 
> ...


I don’t look like him lol massive cope


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Oh look who it the flying jaat who thinks his ancestry isn’t from India. Jaat originated in India . You are a indian bro . Hi curry


Cope, ive posted studies showing we are scythian from persia and you never seem to respond to those studies? Why is that? Is it because you are coping that I'm not a cuck gujurati like you?


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 28, 2019)

no one has hollow cheeks in sunlight you low iq idiot


----------



## GhastlyGhoul (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> She was probably checking out how much I lift?


No....you said a woman was looking at you in the gym. You said this in defense when someone told you that being an Indian makes you less attractive. 
You clearly think she was checking you out sexually.

Women don't care how much you lift fyi....at all. Women don't care about your struggle, they care about the end results.


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I don’t look like him lol massive cope



it's over boyo just ldar or lefort 9 and skin bleaching


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

GhastlyGhoul said:


> No....you said a woman was looking at you in the gym. You said this in defense when someone told you that being an Indian makes you less attractive.
> You clearly think she was checking you out sexually.
> 
> Women don't care how much you lift fyi....at all. Women don't care about your struggle, they care about the end results.


Women only check him out benching until he stands up, the lighting hits his acne scars and they realize that he is a manlet.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Cope, ive posted studies showing we are scythian from persia and you never seem to respond to those studies? Why is that? Is it because you are coping that I'm not a cuck gujurati like you?





ExCel said:


> Women only check him out benching until he stands up, the lighting hits his acne scars and they realize that he is a manlet.


Boy I can’t wait until you grow some balls and post your great Chad face , Im gonna roast your so hard that you gonna be using rotis as tissues


LDNPari said:


> it's over boyo just ldar or lefort 9 and skin bleaching


Post your pic pussy


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Boy I can’t wait until you grow some balls and post your great Chad face , Im gonna roast your so hard that you gonna be using rotis as tissues


Look at this fucking retard, you don't realize that Scythians came from Persia to the Indian subcontinent? Massagetae are the exact tribal confederation that Jatts stem from. Notice the similarity in the name, Massagetae are from central asia. You really need to watch this video buddyboyo if you want to know what Jatts are made up of  . The dude cites all his sources.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Look at this fucking retard, you don't realize that Scythians came from Persia to the Indian subcontinent? Massagetae are the exact tribal confederation that Jatts stem from. Notice the similarity in the name, Massagetae are from central asia. You really need to watch this video buddyboyo if you want to know what Jatts are made up of  . The dude cites all his sources.



This is what you think you look like


Titbot said:


> This is what you think you look like


 But in reality


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> This is what you think you look like
> 
> But in reality


Ok Ramesh, this is literally your twin


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Ok Ramesh, this is literally your twin
> View attachment 87725


Ok but he doesn’t look like me. Meanwhile I see Jaat all wearing smelly turbins and having a beard to give up their weak jawline


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Ok but he doesn’t look like me. Meanwhile I see Jaat all wearing smelly turbins and having a beard to give up their weak jawline


Punjabi's have the strongest jawlines in India, look at this massive cope. Daily reminder that Punjabi Jatts are literally more sanitized than Gujurati street shitters. JFL turbans were known to be a sign of royalty forever in India. This is like trying to make fun of a person wearing a crown ahaha. Shut ur 2'2 ass up Ramesh. Keep trying to fraud being Mexican because we know you are ashamed of your heritage , and we aren't because ours mogs yours.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

I was doing OHP today not benching so she saw my height in full view boyo


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Cope, ive posted studies showing we are scythian from persia and you never seem to respond to those studies? Why is that? Is it because you are coping that I'm not a cuck gujurati like you?


Lmfao jfl at the fact you're denying your a curry. Accept it, theres no point in denying it. Since you're a jatt you should be gl right? 

Race deniers are disgusting tbh.


ExCel said:


> Keep trying to fraud being Mexican because we know you are ashamed of your heritage , and we aren't because ours mogs yours.


Sad tbh, both of you can't accept you're curries.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Lmfao jfl at the fact you're denying your a curry. Accept it, theres no point in denying it. Since you're a jatt you should be gl right?
> 
> Race deniers are disgusting tbh.
> Sad tbh, both of you can't accept you're curries.


He’s a curry , his fucken grandparents are from indian. His dad was born in India and can’t to Ontario . You live Ontario excel that close to Detroit if you wanna pull up we can settle this with a fight


Titbot said:


> He’s a curry , his fucken grandparents are from indian. His dad was born in India and can’t to Ontario . You live Ontario excel that close to Detroit if you wanna pull up we can settle this with a fight


Lmao this jaat got kicked out of the gym for harassing a white girl 😂😂😂😂
Excel got rejected by his oneitis Soniya that’s when he’s trying so hard to be white jfl


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He’s a curry , his fucken grandparents are from indian. His dad was born in India and can’t to Ontario . You live Ontario excel that close to Detroit if you wanna pull up we can settle this with a fight
> 
> Lmao this jaat got kicked out of the gym for harassing a white girl 😂😂😂😂
> Excel got rejected by his oneitis Soniya that’s when he’s trying so hard to be white jfl


Tbh most curries try to act white, not just him.

And I'm not trying to offend you, but you were doing the same thing by saying you look like a Mexican.

Tbh I do the same thing by saying i don't look like a curry, but I do. I've accepted it, it doesn't mean much if you don't let it. Race betrayers are even worse, ie curries who lookk down on other curries.


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Tbh most curries try to act white, not just him.
> 
> And I'm not trying to offend you, but you were doing the same thing by saying you look like a Mexican.
> 
> Tbh I do the same thing by saying i don't look like a curry, but I do. I've accepted it, it doesn't mean much if you don't let it. Race betrayers are even worse, ie curries who lookk down on other curries.


Exactly only guys or stupid sizequeen ignorant sluts care about race. A lot of Stacie’s and Betties don’t care these days as long as you are GL. Idiots on here just don’t understand


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Exactly only guys or stupid sizequeen ignorant sluts care about race. A lot of Stacie’s and Betties don’t care these days as long as you are GL. Idiots on here just don’t understand


Facts tbh


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Facts tbh


Lol he stopped replying because he got so heated and I reminded him that soniya rejected him or he’s pullling articles out of his ass to come and claim he’s not indian. All he has to do is show his face or his skin color and I’ll believe it lol. He’s such a fake loser


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Tbh most curries try to act white, not just him.
> 
> And I'm not trying to offend you, but you were doing the same thing by saying you look like a Mexican.
> 
> Tbh I do the same thing by saying i don't look like a curry, but I do. I've accepted it, it doesn't mean much if you don't let it. Race betrayers are even worse, ie curries who lookk down on other curries.



How many curries are on here


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> How many curries are on here


There's an okay amount, its not a lot tbh.


----------



## Coperniggus (Jul 28, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> probably trying to trace your prior movements to make sure she doesn't step in your shit


Lmao I saw a thread on r/JustBeWhite where two of em were arguing if Jatts > Punjabis or some shit and posting stats of open defecation rates to see who the real streetshitters were


----------



## Titbot (Jul 28, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> Lmao I saw a thread on r/JustBeWhite where two of em were arguing if Jatts > Punjabis or some shit and posting stats of open defecation rates to see who the real streetshitters were


Link? That’s funny af


----------



## ExCel (Jul 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Tbh most curries try to act white, not just him.
> 
> And I'm not trying to offend you, but you were doing the same thing by saying you look like a Mexican.
> 
> Tbh I do the same thing by saying i don't look like a curry, but I do. I've accepted it, it doesn't mean much if you don't let it. Race betrayers are even worse, ie curries who lookk down on other curries.


Act white? Nigga ive been saying I'm Jatt. I always stand at saying im Jatt, you dont think Scythians are curry? Ofc I look down at curry's like @Titbot who are beneath me. You don't know that India literally has had a caste system? Why wouldnt I think this bum is beneath. JFL at race traiters bull shit when the guy trying to fraud his ethnicity acting Mexican is @Titbot. Find me a Jatt who would ever say whites are superior to him, we would never ever think that unlike these other lowclass currys. You literally have proof of Jatt superiority in this forum, @Framecel 's dad is a Chad Jatt and his mom is white stacy. He literally says no Punjabi Jatt females in the family ever go after whites. Its only the low class Indians such as @Titbot who try to fraud and look white. Literally best looking people India are northern indian or Jatt.



Coperniggus said:


> Lmao I saw a thread on r/JustBeWhite where two of em were arguing if Jatts > Punjabis or some shit and posting stats of open defecation rates to see who the real streetshitters were


I literally just did that with @Titbot to prove he is a street shitter, unlike Jatts.


Titbot said:


> He’s a curry , his fucken grandparents are from indian. His dad was born in India and can’t to Ontario . You live Ontario excel that close to Detroit if you wanna pull up we can settle this with a fight
> 
> Lmao this jaat got kicked out of the gym for harassing a white girl 😂😂😂😂
> Excel got rejected by his oneitis Soniya that’s when he’s trying so hard to be white jfl


And btw my moms side of the family are pashtun sikh from Peshawar Pakistan and my Dad's side of the family is 1/2 from Pakistan and other half is Indian. I'm not a gujurati cuck like you who literally got their women taken from them by the Muslim Mughals lol.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Act white? Nigga ive been saying I'm Jatt. I always stand at saying im Jatt, ofc I look down at curry's like @Titbot who are beneath me. You don't know that India literally has had a caste system? Why wouldnt I think this bum is beneath. JFL at race traiters bull shit when the guy trying to fraud his ethnicity acting Mexican is @Titbot. Find me a Jatt who would ever say whites are superior to him, we would never ever think that unlike these other lowclass currys. You literally have proof of Jatt superiority in this forum, @Framecel 's dad is a Chad Jatt and his mom is white stacy. He literally says no Punjabi Jatt females in the family ever go after whites. Its only the low class Indians such as @Titbot who try to fraud and look white. Literally best looking people India are northern indian or Jatt.
> 
> 
> I literally just did that with @Titbot to prove he is a street shitter, unlike Jatts.


Ik that India has a caste system I don't know what it is. I'm from Bangladesh we don't do that there.

And I've noticed that Indians with whiter features think they're superior to other Indians based on skin complexion alone. So they try to act white and fit in with white ppl, explicitly bashing other Indians to fit in.

You're doing it rn by making fun of @Titbot for being dark skinned. But he kinda deserves it tbh by attempting to get validation off his looks.

Dark-skinned Indians suck white dick, but so do light-skinned Indians(not saying you specifically). And it's pathetic.


----------



## ExCel (Jul 29, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Ik that India has a caste system I don't know what it is. I'm from Bangladesh we don't do that there.
> 
> And I've noticed that Indians with whiter features think they're superior to other Indians based on skin complexion alone. So they try to act white and fit in with white ppl, explicitly bashing other Indians to fit in.
> 
> ...


I don't even like white people, and I made fun of his acne skin. He was the one who initially tried to say I am darker than him in the other thread. The truth is that his skin colour bothers him and projects it on me. You really think Jatts suck white dick? Jatts make fun of white people lool. It is always a pride thing for Jatts they would never suck white dick. I have literally told you in previous threads that I get pissed off when I see curry's trying to tell other curry's that they are inferior to whites when they are literally curry themselves. The superiority of Jatts compared to other Indians is because of their status due to more land and being known to be much taller and muscular than other indians (punjab literally has the biggest height avg in India), its not about skin. Its usually the dark people putting emphasis on skin because they are insecure.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 29, 2019)

this site is 90% indian

also, arguing about who is the better indian is like hospice patients battling it out over who has the better terminal illness 

youre above average in your race but -1.5 for pheno
4


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

ExCel said:


> I don't even like white people, and I made fun of his acne skin. He was the one who initially tried to say I am darker than him in the other thread. The truth is that his skin colour bothers him and projects it on me. You really think Jatts suck white dick? Jatts make fun of white people lool. It is always a pride thing for Jatts they would never suck white dick. I have literally told you in previous threads that I get pissed off when I see curry's trying to tell other curry's that they are inferior to whites when they are literally curry themselves. The superiority of Jatts compared to other Indians is because of their status due to more land and being known to be much taller and muscular than other indians (punjab literally has the biggest height avg in India), its not about skin. Its usually the dark people putting emphasis on skin because they are insecure.


That's good bro.

But personally I've seen lighter skinned curries feel superior to darker skinned ones. They have something to prove and flex their light skinness on everyone.

But I'm only remembering the bad ones so it's selective bias.


----------



## ExCel (Jul 29, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> this site is 90% indian
> 
> also, arguing about who is the better indian is like hospice patients battling it out over who has the better terminal illness
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen high tier indians irl with girls? You literally see rakesh struggling with girls online and think high tier indians dont slay? You talk about being superior as a white but I literally never see white people being favoured by girls irl in uni other than this one example of an asian foid dating a white guy while having all rice friends.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 29, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Have you ever seen high tier indians irl with girls? You literally see rakesh struggling with girls online and think high tier indians dont slay? You talk about being superior as a white but I literally never see white people being favoured by girls irl in uni other than this one example of an asian foid dating a white guy while having all rice friends.



never seen an indian with a gl white girl or any girl outside his race in my entire life

no, they dont slay. never have, never will. youve never seen a white guy with a gf? LOL


----------



## ExCel (Jul 29, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> never seen an indian with a gl white girl or any girl outside his race in my entire life
> 
> no, they dont slay. never have, never will. youve never seen a white guy with a gf? LOL


Where do you live? Come to Toronto which is a multicultural place and you will see whats good. I've seen more Punjabi guys with White girls than vice versa. This whole white superiority thing is a complete online cope. You just gotta be good looking, I literally see more white guys that look like this




than the models you post on here. JFL at the fact that you got ugly curries all insecure and worshipping you.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 29, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Where do you live? Come to Toronto which is a multicultural place and you will see whats good.* I've seen more Punjabi guys with White girls than vice versa. *This whole white superiority thing is a complete online cope.



it really isn't. indians are entirely invisible where i live. they literally have to design their own communities outside of ours.
never seen an indian with a white girl


----------



## ExCel (Jul 29, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> it really isn't. indians are entirely invisible where i live. they literally have to design their own communities outside of ours.
> never seen an indian with a white girl


Probs cuz first gen Indians. You need to see second gen indians who grow up in the same environment as the white kids. Which is literally where I live.


----------



## ibetucnt (Jul 29, 2019)

you're curry, sorry but it's over for you 

indians are the less desirable race by white girls


----------



## ExCel (Jul 29, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> you're curry, sorry but it's over for you
> 
> indians are the less desirable race by white girls


----------



## Titbot (Jul 29, 2019)

Excel I am simply above you because I ain’t afraid to post my picture on here unlike you . I have had white girls say I’m handsome and guys saying I look good . Not sure if it’s bs tho


----------



## Coperniggus (Jul 29, 2019)

ExCel said:


> I literally just did that with @Titbot to prove he is a street shitter, unlike Jatts.


 
Lmao I actually tried to find the thread, thanks for recreating here live


----------



## ExCel (Jul 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> guys saying I look good .


How much of a faggot do you have to be to brag about guys saying you look good


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 29, 2019)

You guys are kidding that he’s above average right? OP = 4.5/10


----------



## Titbot (Jul 29, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> You guys are kidding that he’s above average right? OP = 4.5/10


It’s already been established that I’m ugly


----------



## satoshisacuck (Jul 30, 2019)

What the fuck is this thread/


----------

